# Glorious warm March Day photos of Today



## hollydolly (Mar 29, 2019)

We've had such a lovely week weather-wise, unusual for March in the UK.. it's Mothering Sunday this weekend, and the clocks got forward, so I hope the sunshine keep up.

I took  a walk around our local lakes this afternoon with my friend, her D-I-L and grandson, and although no-one was out sailing yet, it was still nice to walk around and enjoy the sun and have a coffee at the outdoor cafe.. ...


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 29, 2019)




----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 29, 2019)

Beautiful photos holly, I see there are a pair of swans among those ducks. We have a pair in a lake near us and they have been there for years. We had some nice weather in New Jersey as well but today it is raining.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 29, 2019)

Thanks Ruth...there's actually loads of swans, ducks , and geese on the lakes... . WE haven't had rain for quite a while thank goodness.!!


----------



## Pinky (Mar 29, 2019)

Lovely place to walk around, Holly. Nice place to have a coffee and watch the birds on the lakes. Those geese look friendly. Do the powers-that-be, ask they not be fed?


----------



## Falcon (Mar 29, 2019)

Pretty  geese  &   swans  HollyDolly.  Thanks for the pics.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 29, 2019)

Thank you Falcon... 

Yes Pinky they only ask that people feed them only the bird food that can be bought at the kiosk , and only feed them  on the ground and not in the water, but of course many  people totally ignore the rules and therefore  water gets polluted with detritus ..


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 29, 2019)

Nice pics HD, I loved the ducks, geese and swans. Perfect day for you!


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 29, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Nice pics HD, I loved the ducks, geese and swans. Perfect day for you!



Thanks RR...yes as you know well, this is my perfect  type of day ..and also I needed to exercise my knee after physio yesterday, so today was ideal for a  good walk


----------



## Tommy (Mar 29, 2019)

What a beautiful area for walking, Holly.
It reminds me of how ready I am for our snow to finally go away!   :wiggle:


----------



## Seeker (Mar 29, 2019)

Just beautiful....makes me want to take a walk down that path of willows.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 29, 2019)

Thank you Tommy & Seeker...

I have loads more , but I thought those few would give you the idea of the place... It's a nice size park @ around 130 acres 

In the summer there's a lot of water sports & boating, as well as fishing, and a swimming pool, and also with the addition of  with a daytime cafe  and an evening  restaurant .. but of course it's also home to many species of birds and fish as well as squirrels and more..


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 31, 2019)

A few more from the lakes...


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 31, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 31, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 31, 2019)




----------



## Pinky (Mar 31, 2019)

duplicate post


----------



## Pinky (Mar 31, 2019)

Lovely bird-life .. and I like the different tree species. I think I see a weeping willow, but I
don't know the tall, slender trees in #14 ..


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 31, 2019)

Beautiful area Holly, just walking there has to make your knee feel better, glad you're on the mend and thanks for sharing those lovely photos....hugs.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 31, 2019)

Thanks SB & Pinky... :love_heart:...Pinky I think the trees are Silver Birch but I could be wrong. They are planted only in the really huge car park... 

yes you can see a weeping willow there's quite a few all around both Lakes... and lots of other types.. my husband is the one who knows their names, I'm not so good at naming them. I know an Oak from a Willow or a Holly tree but not really very good with many more


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 31, 2019)

Pinky, Hubs has just told me the trees are Poplars!!


----------



## Pinky (Mar 31, 2019)

We don't have that many poplars around the city .. mostly maple, oak, evergreens. I like the way the poplars look.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 31, 2019)

Yes the talk slender trees are poplars trees. They are a soft hardwood tree that grows fast but falls once they reach a certain age. It’s a great carving wood . 

Lovely photos Holly


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 31, 2019)

Those trees have been there for as long as I can remember, they're regularly trimmed but as you say Keesha they grew fast and stopped 

Thanks for enjoying the photos


----------

